# Hi from Austin, by way of Boston



## Kiki_bloom (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello lovelies,

I'm obviously new to Specktra, I found it while doing research for job interview at Clinique. I'm happy to say after five interviews I got the job and Love this site! I've learned so much from you ladies that its amazing. 
I moved to Austin in September from Boston after realizing that my life was boring and same ol, same ol. I decided to pick somewhere and decided through prayer and research to go with Austin. When I moved here I promised myself I would NEVER work in an office again. So I applied for Clinique gave to my all and viola!
 Like most of you I found make-up at age 11 and never looked back I have no formal make-up training except a few workshops, what I've taught myself and tips from the lovely ladies at Prescriptives, Fresh, MAC, Clinique and Bobbi Brown. My love for MAC came when I was in the 11th grade over 12 years ago (yikes) I was reading Seventeen magazine and an add for Brit's second album "Oops I did again" was in the mag, they said she had on Prr, by MAC, and I hunted the color down. Unfortunately at the time there was  no MAC store or no counter in any of the Macy's or Filene's in the Boston area but I walked into SAK's one day and there it was.... I brought Prrr, along with Chestnut and I have been addicted to MAC ever since....So that's my journey with MAC in nut shell. Started off small and well I'm sure we all know the rest. Although I enjoy all kinds of make up from Benefit to Cargo MAC holds a special place in my heart.
Since I've never worked at a counter before only lurked around one to get tips and such, I am open to any suggestions you ladies may have for a newbie such as myself.
I am in a new city by myself, but I'm sure that will change soon. I am also in College I have 14 more classes to go until I complete my BA in English Lit. Keep me in your prayers! Hope to talk to you lovelies soon!
K. Hill


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## paparazziboy (Oct 12, 2009)

yay for austin in in san antonio


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 12, 2009)

welcome


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay new members. Welcome to the boards and have fun


----------



## Willa (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome on Specktra!


----------



## nunu (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## n_c (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## MzzRach (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome Kiki!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2009)

congrats on getting the job and welcome to the forum!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 27, 2009)

Congratulations and


----------



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2009)

welcome to specktra, and congratulations on the job!


----------



## Khalia25 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome!! I'm in Austin, as well! Which Clinique counter do you work at?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 10, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi sweetie!!


----------

